# #16 - Klemperer conducting PO - Mozart - Symphony No. 40 & 41 [1962]



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

This album will always remain one of the most idiosyncratic and memorable performances that I've heard in my life. The weightiness that Klemperer employs in his performance is unheard of [for me].

The tempi are quite so granitic that many people would be turned off just by it. For the orchestra, more players seem to be playing than even in Walter's NYP recordings. Klemperer probably saw it fit to double certain instruments. Not that is bad. Hell to the no! Modern listeners may be baffled by these but yours truly is just having a marvelous time listening to it. As to performances themselves, the Philharmonia Orchestra's playing would probably make them seem more akin to Berlin than LPO/RPO. It's that good. Klemperer paid meticulos attention to detail and it shows. His choice to continue with the traditional orchestral seating arrangements making his Mozart sound even more glorious. Mozart was Klemperer's forte as this box set and the other opera box set will show. He knew the works inside out. Every little details come in fine focus. The notes flow and not _play._ Most magical.

If this performances work, they work for you or they leave you agitated at the atrocity committed by Klemperer.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I know that you don't like opera much but Klemperer's version of Mozart's The Magic Flute remains a true masterpiece.

But dammit why did he cut out the recitative?


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Albert7;bt3377 said:


> I know that you don't like opera much but Klemperer's version of Mozart's The Magic Flute remains a true masterpiece.
> 
> But dammit why did he cut out the recitative?


He excised Bruckner 8 for his studio recording too. Dang Klemperer, what were you thinking?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Maybe he had a lunch date and wanted to get the recording over with so he could hook with his gal.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Albert7;bt3379 said:


> Maybe he had a lunch date and wanted to get the recording over with so he could hook with his gal.


He was an old man. An old man in pain and who'd been through the most terrible tests of physical and emotional endurance. Music was his great passion and he never quit - even when he should have towards the end. His 1970-73 recordings paint a gloomy picture.

Still, Klemperer being Klemperer, I'd respect his decision to excise as long as the performance was memorable. And that fact shall be checked but much later. I've only heard Bruckner 8 twice or thrice and cannot remember much of it except the finale from Karajan's 70s' BPO/DG recording. It was the greatest moment in the entirety of my classical music listening experience. So overwhelming every sense and so spellbinding and mesmerizing. So intense. Just typing about the experience gives me goosebumps. Heh, guess I am a shallow person after all - enjoying climaxes; both types.


----------

